# School named for Barack Obama ‘fails to meet expectations’, according to report card



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

MILWAUKEE, Wis. - It is a sad twist of political irony with serious consequences for students. The only school in Wisconsin currently named for President Barack Obama rates quite dismally on a state report card designed to measure school success.

President Obama himself, according to the latest statewide survey by the Marquette University Law School, has an approval rating of only 41.4% in the state.
The Barack Obama School of Career and Technical Education is part of Milwaukee Public Schools. It is located on North Sherman Boulevard in Milwaukee and during the 2012 presidential election the school served as a polling location.
According to data from the state Department of Public Instruction, for the 2013-2014 academic year the school, listed as Obama Elementary, scored 39.4 out of 100.
On a grading scale, that means Obama Elementary is well below failing. Only 14 schools faired worse on the state report card.
"Fails to Meet Expectations" reads the entry next to the school's score. Each school's score is calculated by looking at specific student achievement in areas like reading and math, and the school's ability to improve student scores, among other things.
Obama Elementary had its worst score in reading achievement, which came in at 2.2 out of 50.

http://eagnews.org/school-named-for...o-meet-expectations-according-to-report-card/


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

If you'd care to do something about it in MA, feel free to copy and send the following:
https://docs.google.com/document/d/18XKld8CsPWisHz-LpMjFPJX8PSTxmmXyQXrJ7DNGc5g/edit?pli=1


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

I didn't look at PARCC yet. But MCAS sucks! It takes a lot of time to prepare to and what it measures is not very useful.

Problem with teaching math is that most elementary school teachers are language specialists. They suck at math, period! If teacher does not understand how can he/she teach? Switching methodologies every year does not help a bit.
In real world simple and clear cut always wins! Teach the teachers, stick to the basics, stop with revolutionary changes ... And for the love of God stop mixing math and coloring crafts


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

LGriffin said:


>


Whhhhhaaattttt?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Herrdoktor said:


> Whhhhhaaattttt?


Exactly.
This is an example from my 2nd graders homework.


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

LGriffin said:


> Exactly.
> This is an example from my 2nd graders homework.


This example is not the worst of Common Core and it can be reasonably explained by MATH teacher. Did your second grader understand the methodology and was he/she able to use it? If not, chances are teacher is not comfortable with this methodology ... how can he/she explain it to kids?



mtc said:


> I've had screaming nightmares over Math and my kids in elementary school. Daughter's 3rd grade teacher's response to her inability to figure out word problems was that "at least she can read them". Yeah - that's all she could do.


mtc, I couldn't figure out why or why word problems are something most people terrified of ... then my kids went to school and it became crystal clear! Reading is what teachers know and do ... they don't teach kids how to solve the problem! Why? Most of them have no idea how to teach MATH problem solving. So, they concentrate on reading it ... and coloring  Math coloring is cruel and unusual punishment!


----------

